# Well, we bought a van today!



## Handgunner (Oct 26, 2004)

And I think we done pretty good.

After looking all over Vidalia and Soperton we found what we were looking for in Dublin.

It's a 98' Oldsmobile Silhouette, fully loaded, leather interior (which I'm not too fond of, but it'll work) dual power doors, power everything, CD player, front and rear air, etc...

It has 117K on it, which isn't too bad I don't suppose, but the van drove out nice.  Everything works, smooth riding, tight steering, firm brakes, no leaks and the engine just purrs.

$5500 out the door.

So, we got it and love it!  Especially the wife since it's her's. 

I'm stuck with the truck. 

Here it is... Not the best picture in the world, but I told the wife when we got home at 6pm -- "I've been on the road looking at van's since 8:30am, I'm going to the woods for at least one hour!" 

She didn't mind though, she was playing with all the gadgets and showing it off....


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 26, 2004)

*Now Let's See Delton...*

First comes love - Then comes marriage - Then comes the Deltoid with a baby carriage - AKA a Mini-Van


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 26, 2004)

*L* Tom...

The wife and I have been trying for kids for quite a while now.  We got the house, the vehicle, now all we like is the kid... 

We are praying that will happen soon. 

If so, my life will be complete.


----------



## Woody (Oct 26, 2004)

Where's the Gun Rack? ------- Mud grips? :


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 26, 2004)

On the red truck, directly behind that van.


			
				Woody said:
			
		

> Where's the Gun Rack? ------- Mud grips? :


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 27, 2004)

Im sorry...


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 27, 2004)

deermeat270 said:
			
		

> Im sorry...


----------



## HT2 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Delt.....*

Looks good bud......

Do you think you'll ever get to drive it?????


----------



## Toliver (Oct 27, 2004)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Looks good bud......
> 
> Do you think you'll ever get to drive it?????




Not if he's lucky.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2004)

Deltioid,

I think Deermeat270 was saying I am sorry you had to break down and get a mini-van  You will never be the same...have you gotten a soccer ball sticker yet???

Jim


----------



## Toliver (Oct 27, 2004)

We shouldn't be picking on him for buying a grocery gettin' mommymobile.  He's sensitive ya know!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 28, 2004)

Jim, not yet, but I am thinking about getting a "Child on Board" yeild sign to hang from the side windows..... Just so I can drive fast. 

Toliver -- Not "sensitive", just "In Touch"...


----------

